# baby Cora is born :)



## LC (May 16, 2010)

so...can I just say that I had the easiest delivery imaginable!? I thought my last one went really smoothly but this one was amazing. i was induced around 4am. contractions never hurt, and around 5am they gave me the epidural because the anesthesiologist was "in the area". So they just gave it to me even though it wasnt hurting yet. from 5 until 8am I basically just laid around waiting to dilate fully. Around 8am my water broke, and starting speeding things up with the dilation. Around 8:45 it was time to push, and at 8:47 she was born! I literally pushed 4 times...lol! easy peasy.

Cora Nichole Clark
8lbs 5oz, 20.25 inches
5/13/10











seconds before pushing





daddy cutting the cord

























terrible hospital breakfast















big sis and mimi















Cora in her crib for the first time


----------



## littlepickle (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations Lauren & family! Great pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sisi looks so proud


----------



## hello_my_apple (May 16, 2010)

congrats girl! even in labor your make up looks awesome lol.


----------



## nursee81 (May 16, 2010)

congrats girl she is beautiful


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

oh wow! your new daughter is beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just like you and the rest of your family! and i think Cora is a lovely name. pleased to hear you had a good birth too.... so far all my friends have had horror stories so it relaxes me to know that some are good!!

i wish you and your family all the best for the future!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful family, Lauren!  And congrats on the new addition, too...she is too precious!  You gotta be the most adorable person to ever be in a hospital robe, lol!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 16, 2010)

Congrats!! She looks just like daddy in the last picture!!  Cora is a beautiful name


----------



## peachsuns (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! 
Wishing all the best for you and your family!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations, hon!!!

Cora is a beautiful name.

All the best for you and your family


----------



## QueenBam (May 16, 2010)

HELLO CORA!!!! Welcome into the worrrrllllddd!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Lauren, those are srsly the best "post partum" pics i've ever seen... how do you not look insanely tired?? haha


----------



## nez_o (May 16, 2010)

congratulations!  She is so beautiful!


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations Lauren! I am so glad things went smoothly. She is so cute!


----------



## MzzRach (May 16, 2010)

Big hugs and congrats!  Your new daughter is beautiful, you and your hubby must be over the moon.


----------



## kittykit (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your family! Your daughter's really cute


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations Lauren!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (May 16, 2010)

Congrats! What a great big sister Cora has! Is it inappropriate to point out that your makeup still looked amazing minutes before you gave birth?


----------



## claralikesguts (May 16, 2010)

congrats!!! you look so beautiful in all the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cora is such a lovely name!


----------



## Junkie (May 16, 2010)

Sooo cute! She looks a lot like her daddy!
Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And omg! haha, you look amazing after giving birth....gah! I was so sweaty and gross afterwards. And it was so quick! Lucky


----------



## coachkitten (May 16, 2010)

Congrats Lauren!!


----------



## LilLatnLdy (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your husband!  You have such a beautiful family and i'm so happy that everything went well for you...and you look amazing as always!


----------



## s_lost (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That's so lovely, I wish little Cora all the hapiness


----------



## LatteQueen (May 16, 2010)

that's what I say..lmao...I said dang she's fully made up to the tee..U have a very nice looking family...congrats..u the easy birth mother's..hating here..hating here...lol..


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 16, 2010)

Congrats on having a beautiful baby girl. Her big sister seems fascinated. Best of  wishes to you and your family!


----------



## miss_dre (May 16, 2010)

Aww Congratulations Lauren!
Cora is so precious!! All the best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations...your family is so adorable!  I love that your makeup was flawless (even in labor)!


----------



## vintageroses (May 17, 2010)

awww. sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & you look stunning hun!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 17, 2010)

Congrats, so glad it went so well! Cora is a beautiful name.


----------



## ..kels* (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Stunning pictures.. I never would've guessed that you just gave birth!


----------



## spectrolite (May 17, 2010)

Awwww congratulations >_< What a speedy delivery and you looked gorgeous throughout! Thanks for sharing the pictures of baby Cora with us


----------



## fallenang3l211 (May 17, 2010)

congrats lauren!!  shes beautiful!


----------



## LC (May 17, 2010)

lol guys you are funny commenting on my makeup...i barely had anything on! it was just left over from the day. powder, blush, lipgloss and 2 eyeshadows..that's it!


----------



## nebbish (May 17, 2010)

Congrats, & I think you're the only woman I've ever seen who looks good laying on the delivery bed! LOL!


----------



## January (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Lauren!! Cora is beautiful


----------



## marquise (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Your little girls are beautiful and you look fantastic in the photos. Cora is a beautiful name.


----------



## ZoZo (May 17, 2010)

congrats.. she is so cute as well the rest of the family!!!


----------



## esperanza0905 (May 18, 2010)

congrats! tnx for sharing with us ur moments


----------



## RedRibbon (May 18, 2010)

COngratulations!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 18, 2010)

congrats! what a pretty baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a cute name, too.


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (May 19, 2010)

Aww what a beautiful family you have Lauren! Congratulations on your new little bundle of joy! And you are the hottest little mama I've ever seen during delivery! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## christinakate (May 19, 2010)

Congrats !
She is absolutely Beautiful !


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

You looked great before & after giving birth. I was a hot mess.


----------



## Stephy171 (May 19, 2010)

She's beautiful!!! congratss she has the cutest little cheecks makes you wanna just pinch them like our grandmas used to do back in the day! hahah God bless you guys!


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family. Beautiful family


----------



## mssally (May 20, 2010)

seriously!  you look soooo good after giving birth!  CONGRATS!


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

beautiful family! Congrats!!


----------



## banana1234 (May 20, 2010)

congratulations hun! you will be a fantastic mum!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 20, 2010)

Another star is born. Congrats, Lauren!


----------



## jess126xo (May 20, 2010)

Congrats Hun I saw the bids on my subby list on yt. I just haven't Seen them yet. You look so beautiful. And you baby is godsent! ! God bless you your baby a d your family


----------



## kpenn (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations, Lauren!  First and foremost, glad to hear that labour & delivery went well.  Cora is an absolute beauty, just like her momma!  Speaking of which, is there ever a time when you don't look absolutely flawless?  Seriously!  Your other daughter is so beautiful too, and I must say that daddy is a looker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Talk about a gorgeous family.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LC (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess126xo* 

 
_Congrats Hun I saw the bids on my subby list on yt. I just haven't Seen them yet._

 
huh? lol...i have no idea what this means..


----------



## LC (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kpenn* 

 
_Congratulations, Lauren!  First and foremost, glad to hear that labour & delivery went well.  Cora is an absolute beauty, just like her momma!  Speaking of which, is there ever a time when you don't look absolutely flawless?  Seriously!  Your other daughter is so beautiful too, and I must say that daddy is a looker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Talk about a gorgeous family.  I'm so happy for you!_

 
thank you!!


----------



## rutiene (May 20, 2010)

Perfect make-up even during child birth.  

Grats on the baby, hope things go smoothly the next few months. (or as smoothly as it can)


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rutiene* 

 
_Perfect make-up even during child birth.  
_

 
agreed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway,


----------



## spunky (Jun 21, 2010)

holy crap, you didn't even break a sweat!

she's gorgeous, i'm glad to hear it went smoothly and you and Cora are happy and healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats!


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations on the easy labor, and the beautiful baby girl


----------



## fresh76 (Jun 28, 2010)

Geez, even after having a baby, you still look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!!!


----------



## she (Jul 7, 2010)

she has my birthday! we share it with stevie wonder, that means she is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a cutie! CONGRATS.


----------



## berryLOVE (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_congrats girl! even in labor your make up looks awesome lol._

 
Yep - I was just thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 28, 2010)

Awww! Congratulations! You look beautiful, Cora is gorgeous, and what a pretty name


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Little Cora is beautiful!


----------



## feeorin (Aug 29, 2010)

congrats! cora looks adorable!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	She´s adorable!


----------

